# Aponogeton crispus... For my nano. Whoops.



## squirrel (Aug 24, 2013)

I think I came home from Aquariums West with a bunch of Aponogeton crispus. I told them it was for a 9g nano. I couldn't remember what I was told the plant was, and really thought it started with an S. Anyway, after googling every plant listed in stock on their site, it looks like A. cispus, which will be far too big for my little tank. What should I do? Sell or trade it here, or try to trade it at AW or figure out some way to make it work that would probably involve a lot of pruning?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

If you bought it today than...... If it was me Id bring it back tomorrow. Explain the situation and the mis understanding on your tank size. A store with good customer service would take it back and give you credit for other plants. IME that's what keeps customers coming back. I wouldn't expect a refund. If they will exchange it. Id thank them 5 times so they know Im are grateful and I wont ruin it for the next person to make a similiar mistake

If you bought it a few days ago, bringing it back might be pushing your luck. Always a good idea to google fish stuff before purchasing. Might not have reception in the store though :S

Just my 2 cents


----------



## squirrel (Aug 24, 2013)

I'll give then a call tomorrow. I just feel bad because I planted them and discarded the foam and lead clampy thing the bunch came in before doing more research. I just figured it would be a mid-foreground crypt-like plant.


----------



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

I had it once. I loved that plant, but it took up a big chunk of 75 gallon and had to go.


----------



## squirrel (Aug 24, 2013)

Right. It's beautiful. But not something to sell to someone who has said it's for a 9 gallon betta tank. And Aquariums West is generally spot on with advice and service, so this clearly seems like an out of the ordinary mistake.


----------

